# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Si me gjet kontaktet me 2 ish antar te f/sh Shock & Kalajsi

## Cun_Serioz

Kush me ndihmon te gjej nje mynyr per te kontaktuar me shock ose kalajsi jan dy miqt e mi te vjeter por pasi kam pasur disa probleme personale kam humbur cdo kontakt ,do tju lutesha kush ka ndonje adres email ose adres yahoo ose skype ose pse jo ndonje nr cel te me shkruaj pm , ju faleminderit .!!!!

----------


## A.LePuLush

> Kush me ndihmon te gjej nje mynyr per te kontaktuar me shock ose kalajsi jan dy miqt e mi te vjeter por pasi kam pasur disa probleme personale kam humbur cdo kontakt ,do tju lutesha kush ka ndonje adres email ose adres yahoo ose skype ose pse jo ndonje nr cel te me shkruaj pm , ju faleminderit .!!!!


Mos u lodh kot se shoqeri ne internet nuk ka (ka por te rralla). Zhuket tjetri/tjetra pa te thene gje fare, disa dalin fallco, disa kur le takim per nje kafe sikur do u maresh jeten.  :Gjumash:

----------


## Deni_Boy

Shko e futu ne chat se aty e ke kalajsin(tonin)... Edhe Po se gjete aty coi mesazh nga chati...


Http://chat.albasoul.com

----------


## mia@

Ja tani qe e lexuan temen( ka plot qe dhe pse nuk shkruajne, lexojne lol) po te duan te dergojne nje mp. Good luck, lol.

----------


## toni54

> Mos u lodh kot se shoqeri ne internet nuk ka (ka por te rralla). Zhuket tjetri/tjetra pa te thene gje fare, disa dalin fallco, disa kur le takim per nje kafe sikur do u maresh jeten.


ne qoft se do i thuash virtualiteti asgje do te kuptoja qe i thua keti haverit.....ama keta njerz qe hyme ketu jemi ne realitet ne qoft se ata qe jemi do jemi si ketu si ne realitet une smendoj qe ndryshon asgje karakteri......

----------


## A.LePuLush

> ne qoft se do i thuash virtualiteti asgje do te kuptoja qe i thua keti haverit.....ama keta njerz qe hyme ketu jemi ne realitet ne qoft se ata qe jemi do jemi si ketu si ne realitet une smendoj qe ndryshon asgje karakteri......


Nuk po te kuptoj aq mire. :Gjumash: .

----------


## Bora`

Kalajsi eshte akoma ne chat jo me larg se dje  e pershendeta nes ekeni pasur shoqeri do e gjesh aty nese se gjen online mund tja them dhe un mesazhin tuaj .Un besoj tek shoqeria virtuale po jo 100%

----------


## Tipiku

Hahahhah 
Shiko na nje dhome Elbasonllinjsh ne chat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

